# Erster Marathon geplant



## Popeye112 (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo, 
ich habe mir fÃ¼r dieses Jahr einen MTB Marathon zum Ziel gesetzt, und zwar den Sigma Bike Marathon Neustadt.

Dort will ich die Mitteldistanz 56km/1450hm fahren.

Wie ist bei so einem Marathon eigentlich der allgemeine Trainingszustand.
Ich habe dieses Jahr bis jetzt ca. 1200 km gefahren. Kann ich da bei einem Marathon Ã¼berhaupt mithalten?
Will mich ja nicht komplett plamieren ð


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Mai 2013)

guck dir die ergebnislisten der vorjahre an und die gefahrenen durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten.

du wirst sicherlich feststellen, dass du bei schnellen touren schneller bist als der letzte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kastel67 (13. Mai 2013)

Ich halte sowohl die Streckenlänge als auch die Streckenführung als etwas sehr ambitioniert für einen Einsteiger. Da geht es ja nicht nur um Kondition sondern auch um Fahrtechnik. Ob es da jetzt so sinnvoll ist in Neustadt zu starten weiß ich nicht ... ich finde die Strecke und gerade die letzten 15 km für sehr technisch.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (13. Mai 2013)

Kastel67 schrieb:


> Ich halte sowohl die Streckenlänge als auch die Streckenführung als etwas sehr ambitioniert für einen Einsteiger. Da geht es ja nicht nur um Kondition sondern auch um Fahrtechnik. Ob es da jetzt so sinnvoll ist in Neustadt zu starten weiß ich nicht ... ich finde die Strecke und gerade die letzten 15 km für sehr technisch.




Das sehe ich auch so. Aber vielleicht ist ja schon ausreichend Fahrtechnik vorhanden. Im Renntempo ist das allerdings nochmal was anderes.


----------



## Kastel67 (13. Mai 2013)

Zeitgleich und vermutlich besser geeignet.


----------



## Phini (13. Mai 2013)

Also von der Trainingsleistung her, das passt locker! Und die Strecke dürftest du problemlos schaffen, konditionell gesehn.

Ich bin mein erstes Rennen mit max. 200 KM Trainingsleistung mitgefahren, ein Bergrennen, 11 Kilometer und 800 HM, unter ner Stunde.
Mein ersten Marathon dann mit ca. 800KM, in Offenburg, 50KM und 1300 HM. Ging auch, wurde sogar erster in meiner Altersklasse. 20er Schnitt, das ist in Ordnung.

Von daher, konditionell schaffen wirst du das schon. Aber bis dahin: auf jeden Fall INTENSIVES Training. Kilometer spulen auf der Straße bringt jetzt nixmehr, sondern Intervalltraining oder auch wirklich mal auf Zeit annen Anschlag gehen. Musst danach nur 1-2 Tage Pause machen, dann ist das drin.

Fahrtechnisch her kann ich nicht sagen, wie du drauf bist. Und ich kenne die Strecke nicht - von daher fahr die Strecke einfach mal ab. Am besten sogar zwei Mal: Das erste Mal in relativ zügigem Tempo bergauf, aber nicht so scnell, dass du Konzentrationsverlust hast bergab, und dann langsam und sicher runter. Das Zweite Mal, am Besten anderthalb Wochen vor dem Marathon, mit ner ordentlichen Geschwindigkeit, auch runter laufen lassen.
Das gibt Sicherheit, aber natürlich nicht übertreiben, so dass du am Marathon dann verletzt bist und oder nen Muskelkater noch davon hast.


Ansonsten: Viel Glück & Erfolg!


----------



## elcane (14. Mai 2013)

Das seh ich genauso, das solltest Du schon schaffen. Evtl. kannst Du dir auch vorher noch ein kleines Rennen suchen um schon mal Rennluft im Allgemeinen zu schnuppern. Empfehlenswert wäre so etwas wie das hier: http://www.erzgebirgsradrennen.de/

Hier hast Du eine Kurze und eine ganz Kurze Strecke und alles auf Waldautobahn. Das Teilnehmerspektrum reicht vom Lizenzfahrer bis hin zum untrainierten Fahrer der es am Abend vorher entschieden hat. Hier könntest Du also genau einschätzen wo Du kräftemäßig stehst.


----------



## Aalex (14. Mai 2013)

bin beim schinderhannes das erste mal mitgefahren, aber nur die kurzstrecke 37km/800 Hm. War mein erstes Rennen.

Hatte vorher nur 4 Wochen Zeit und Arbeitsbedingt nie genug Zeit für 50-60 Km zu trainieren. Heißt die dreimal die Woche 2 Stunden Grundlage und am Wochenende mal eine Tour mit richtig ins Gesicht.

Ergebnis war dann 130/290. Damit war ich, in Anbetracht des technischen Ausfalls meiner Hinterradbremse, absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Popeye112 (14. Mai 2013)

Mir geht es bei so einem Rennen eigentlich nur um ins Ziel zu kommen und das nicht unbedingt als aller letzter ;-)
Fahren bei so einem Marathon nur Leute mit, die ein Großteil ihrer Freizeit auf dem Rad sitzen oder auch absolute Laien, die es kaum bis ans Ziel schaffen.
Evtl. werde ich auch erst mal nur die Kurzdistanz fahren. Irgendwie trau ich mich nicht so richtig.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Mai 2013)

hast du meine antwort gelesen?


----------



## Popeye112 (14. Mai 2013)

Ja, ist ja gut. Hab ich gelesen.
Werde es einfach versuchen, hab ja nichts zu verlieren.

Evtl. fahr ich vorher noch den Erbeskopfmarathon bzw. erstmal dort die Kurzdistanz.
http://www.erbeskopfmarathon.de/

Was haltet ihr von dem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. Mai 2013)

Ich gebe k_star recht. Schau in die Ergebnislisten und probiere es einfach aus, ist kein Hexenwerk und die meisten sind wirklich nur Hobbyfahrer. Die Profis, bzw. ambitionierten Hobbyfahrer bekommst du eh nicht zu Gesicht. Also anmelden und starten. Aber warum willst Du denn noch bis August warten?? Es gibt doch noch ne Menge Marathons davor. Sehr schön ist auch immer der in Albstadt und technisch einfach.
Schau einfach mal hier rein... oder hier oder hier nach..

Viel Spaß!!!!

edit:
Nochmal, mach Dir kein Stress und probiere es aus !!! Ist eine spannende Sache die ersten Rennen zu fahren, sehr aufregend!!


----------



## Popeye112 (21. Mai 2013)

Gibt es irgendwo im Internet eine Beschreibung wie so ein Marathon abläuft? Uch habe nirgendwo etwas gefunden.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Mai 2013)

was hast du denn bis jetzt herausgefunden?

wo gibts noch verständnisschwierigkeiten?


----------



## Popeye112 (21. Mai 2013)

Ich suche halt eine Beschreibung, wie genau so etwas abläuft. Startnummernvergabe, Verpflegung, Startplatz. Halt der komplette Ablauf vor Ort.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Mai 2013)

such dir mal einen marathon raus, bei dem du gerne starten würdest.
guck dir die ausschreibung an, liste die infos die für dich klar verständlich sind hier auf, und den rest erledigen wir dann.

da ist überhaupt nichts kompliziertes dabei.


----------



## Popeye112 (22. Mai 2013)

So, hab mich jetzt beim Erbeskopfmarathon für den Halbmarathon angemeldet.
Ziemlich anspruchsvolle Strecke für den Anfang..... Mal sehen wie weit ich komme ;-)

Da ich nur ein Hardtail habe werde ich mit diesem fahren, also kein Fully.

Also, so sind meine Vorstellungen,korrigiert mich bitte: 

Start ist morgens um 10:00 Uhr. Werde denk ich mal schauen das ich eine Stunde vorher am Startort bin und mich ca. 30 min. vorher in den Startblock stellen. Werde 2 Getränkeflaschen am Fahrrad haben und diese dann an den Verpflegungsstellen auffüllen ( geht das ?); zur sicherheit nehm ich auch noch ein paar Energieriegel mit.

Was ist eigentlich, wenn man unterwegs das Rennen abbrechen möchte? Wird man dann samt Mountainbike zum Startort gebracht ?

Wie lange macht man so durchschnittlich Pause an den Verpflegungsstationen?

Nachdem ich dann ca. 5 Stunden unterwegs war, werde ich das Ziel erreichen, dort kann ich dann nach dem essen an der Pastaparty teilnehmen und dann den 2 stündigen Heimweg antreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (22. Mai 2013)

da hast du dir aber eine richtige herausforderung ausgesucht!

start ist um 10 uhr
ich würde um kurz nach 8 uhr vor ort sein.
- startunterlagen abholen
- rad vorbereiten, startnummer montieren
- umziehen
- nen bischen fahren um zu sehen ob alles funktioniert
- flaschen und verpflegung einpacken
- in die startaufstellung begeben

9 uhr wird viel zu knapp. würde ich als anfänger nicht machen.

zur strecke
63 km und ca. 1650 hm sind wirklich ordentlich.
geplante siegerfahrzeit 3 stunden. das ist nur ein 21er schnitt. 
normalerweise liegt der schnitt der schnellen leute bei 24 bis 27 km/h.
das deutet auf eine schwere und singletrailhaltige strecke hin.

die pastaparty ist normalerweise am abend vor dem rennen.
zur verpflegung habe ich auf der seite auch nichts gefunden.

an den verpflegungsstellen sollte man sich als anfänger ruhig zeit lassen.
flaschen auffüllen ist kein problem. flasche am besten öffnen, den rest vom alten getränk auskippen und sagen was hinein soll. i.d.r. gibts wasser und isodrink. 

falls cola angeboten wird, dann höchstens an der letzten verpflegung davon trinken.
nimmst du eher cola zu dir, bekommst du erst einen kick, dieser ist aber auch irgendwann vorbei und du hast unter umständen einen richtigen hänger.


falls es irgendwann nicht mehr geht, dann am besten bei einem streckenposten abbrechen. diesen kann man dann nach dem kürzesten weg ins ziel fragen.
manchmal gibts auch einen besenwagen.
in der startertüte ist u.u. ein streckenplan enthalten. diesen am besten in einem plastikbeutel mitführen.


----------



## Popeye112 (23. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Da es mein erster Marathon ist und ich mich nicht gleich übernehmen will, hab ich mich für den Einsteigerkurs umgemeldet. Mal sehen, vielleicht fahr ich ja dann im August in Neustadt die Mitteldistanz.


----------



## PelzPilz (31. Mai 2013)

Ich habe auch noch Anfängerfragen: Darf man während eines Marathons Kopfhörer tragen und Musik hören ? Und wie finde ich für mich den richtigen Platz in der Startaufstellung ? Ich würde gerne ganz nach hinten und die ganzen Cracks mal vorfahren lassen, dann muss ich ja auch nicht 2 Stunden vorher da sein, oder ?


----------



## Hottahegel (31. Mai 2013)

Das würde ich dir nicht empfehlen ! Wenn hinter dir schnellere Fahrer vorbei wollen machen die sich oft verbal mit dem Kommando "Links" oder "Rechts" bemerkbar. Solltest du das nicht hören kann es zu üblen Kollisionen kommen 
Dabei bedeutet "Links" das der Hintermann links an dir vorbei will und nicht das du nach links fahren sollst. Und Grundsätzlich gilt : Immer schön rechts halten


----------



## PelzPilz (31. Mai 2013)

Danke, hab ich mir schon fast gedacht 
Und wie sieht das mit der Aufstellung aus ?


----------



## Hottahegel (31. Mai 2013)

Und wie finde ich für mich den richtigen Platz in der Startaufstellung ? Ich würde gerne ganz nach hinten und die ganzen Cracks mal vorfahren lassen, dann muss ich ja auch nicht 2 Stunden vorher da sein, oder ?[/QUOTE]

Größere Events starten alle in verschiedenen Startblöcken. Das siehst du dann an deiner Startnummer.Die einzelnen Blöcke sind dann auch gekennzeichnet. Du kannst dich immer ganz hinten anstellen wenn du möchtest nur nach vorne darfst du nicht.

Kleinere Events starten meist nur in 2 Blöcken. Vorne die Lizensfahrer und hinten die Hobbyklasse. Auch da kannst du immer nach ganz hinten wenn du willst. 2 Stunden vorher finde ich nicht zu viel. Die sind schnell rum und du kannst noch mal in aller Ruhe das Bike, die Verpflegung etc, checken und dich ein wenig warmfahren.


----------



## julu1 (31. Mai 2013)

ist ganz lustig zu lesen .... so in der Art haben wir alle Mal angefangen. Mein erstes Rennen war der "Day of Bike" in Kipfenberg. Da dreht man 4 Runden mit je 11km und 310hm und ist damit nie so richtig weit weg von Start/Ziel wenn etwas nicht stimmt.

Punkte, die hier noch nicht angesprochen wurden sind: 
Luftpumpe oder Patrone, Ersatzschlauch, Handy, Flickzeug.

Ich habe die Sachen in einer kleinen Satteltasche dabei.

Seit ich schlauchlos mit Dichtmilch fahre habe ich den Ersatzschlauch nicht mehr verwenden müssen .... bis jetzt ;-).


----------



## PelzPilz (31. Mai 2013)

Ich sehe das ganze nicht zwingend als sportlichen Wettstreit bei dem ich zwingend vorne landen muss. Möchte beim ersten Mal einfach nur gucken wie es läuft.
Ich sehe das daher eher als ausgeschilderte Tour und 2 Stunden vorher da sein zu müssen, nimmt mir irgendwie die Lust.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Mai 2013)

man MUSS nicht 2 stunden vorher da sein, aber beim ersten mal ist es aus meiner sicht nicht verkehrt.

so kannst du dir die abläufe erst mal angucken und hast keinen stress. 
beim nächsten mal kannst du dann ja wählen wie es dir am besten passt.

ich bin in den letzten 3-4 jahren ca. 75 rennen gefahren und bin trotzdem noch recht früh vor ort.


----------



## TIGERBEAT (31. Mai 2013)

PelzPilz schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ganze nicht zwingend als sportlichen Wettstreit bei dem ich zwingend vorne landen muss. Möchte beim ersten Mal einfach nur gucken wie es läuft.
> Ich sehe das daher eher als ausgeschilderte Tour und 2 Stunden vorher da sein zu müssen, nimmt mir irgendwie die Lust.



Meiner Meinung nach ist das der falsche Ansatz. Mal schauen kann man ohne selbst zu fahren auf allen möglichen Veranstaltungen. 
Wenn man bei einem Rennen startet sollte man unabhängig vom Trainingszustand sein Maximum geben um so Schnell und Sicher wie möglich ins Ziel zu kommen.

Eine ausgeschilderte Tour kann ich auf irgendwelchen CTFs fahren.

Ist nicht böse gemeint, fahre selber erst die zweite Saison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenmasaker (1. Juni 2013)

Der Marathon Neustadt an der Weinstraße war mein zweiter Marthon als ich Anfing. Hatte Damals aber sicher einige Kilometer mehr zusammen. Bin da auch sehr viel auf der Straße mit dem rennrad gefahren, also gute Grundlagenausdauer. Technisch ist für mich Neustadt der anspruchsvollste Marathon gewesen den ich bisher gefahren bin. Ist schon einige Jahre her, kann mich aber noch an sehr holprige Abfahrten erinnern. Fals du noch mehr Infos zum ersten Marathon suchst bringt dir vielleicht der Blog von meinem Bikekumpel was: http://mountainbikemarathon.wordpress.com/


----------



## Cornells (1. Juni 2013)

Eine gute Wahl mit dem Erbeskopfmarathon! 

War die letzten 3 Jahre dort am Start! Ist alles sehr unkompliziert dort! Parkplätze sind reichlich in unmittelbarer nähe zum Ziel! 

Wenn du zwischen 8:00 und 8:30 am Startort ankommst reicht das Dicke! 

mit zwei Flaschen und einem oder zwei Notriegel in die Tasche solltest du ausreichend versorgt sein! Die Verpflegungen sind sehr gut, im letzten Jahr hab ich Obst, Kuchen, Riegel, Wasser und Iso gesehen. Anhalten und Flasche und Tasche auffüllen wäre also kein Problem, da es ja anscheinend dein erster Marathon ist würde ich mir die Zeit nehmen um an der Verpflegung kurz alles aufzufüllen.

In der Startaufstellung dort, kann sich jeder hinstellen wo er möchte, heißt du kannst auch von ganz hinten starten, um danach das Feld aufzurollen... ;-) 

Wenn du Unterwegs wider Erwarten das Rennen abbrechen musst oder möchtest, zum nächsten Strecken posten und bescheid geben, die rufen den Besenwagen für dich! Musste ich vor 2 Jahren leider auch schon in Anspruch nehmen, wegen abgerissenem Schaltwerk... :-( 

Im Ziel gibt es nachher noch eine Zielverpflegung, wieder Kuchen, Riegel, Wasser Cola usw... Duschen waren die letzten Jahre in einem Hansgrohe Duschtrack vorhanden, Wahrscheinlich das beste was einem nach einem Rennen passieren kann!  

DAS WICHTIGSTE: Geh mit Spaß an die Sache ran, eine gewisse Aufregung in den Tagen vorher kann sicher auch nicht schaden! 

Also Kette rechts und viel Spass!!!


----------



## Suprarenin (1. Juni 2013)

Cornells schrieb:


> Wenn du Unterwegs wider Erwarten das Rennen abbrechen musst oder möchtest, zum nächsten Strecken posten und bescheid geben, die rufen den Besenwagen für dich! Musste ich vor 2 Jahren leider auch schon in Anspruch nehmen, wegen abgerissenem Schaltwerk... :-(



Im gleichen Jahr hab ich mein Hinterrad zerstört . Den Besenwagen hab ich somit auch kennen gelernt.

Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten, ist es eine sehr unkomplizierte und lockere Veranstaltung.

CTF hat den Vorteil, dass das Fahrerfeld oftmals freundlicher ist. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als diese Pseudoracer im hinteren Mittelfeld, die um jede Sekunde kämpfen und dich aus dem Weg brüllen

sportliche Grüße


----------



## Pizzaplanet (1. Juni 2013)

Du stehst dann richtig wenn du neben mir stehst.
Ich werde auch, wie letztes Jahr, von ganz hinten starten.
Ich fahr ja aus Spaß mit und da muss ich nicht vorne im Gedränge stehen und evtl vom Start weg überdrehen weil man meint an irgendwem dran zu bleiben.

Und je nach Wetterlage bist du froh nur kurz zu fahren. Letztes Jahr hab ich knapp 4 Stunden im Matsch gespielt, so langsam war ich noch nie unterwegs und noch nie so abgef.. .
Vor allem ist es wichtig das du dein Tempo fährst und die anderen einfach fahren lässt.

PS: ich nutze vorher nen CTF, fur mich in Mandern, um zu sehen wie fit ich bin.


----------



## PelzPilz (1. Juni 2013)

Danke schön für eure Hilfe und Tipps, ich glaube ich bin bei einer CTF besser aufgehoben. Also bei Biken möchte ich Spass haben und nicht aus dem Weg geschrien oder gemeckert werden,weil ich langsam bin.
Eine Frage habe ich aber noch: werden Frauen separat aufgestellt oder gestartet?


----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juni 2013)

die startblöcke richten sich nach meldungseingang, und es wird nach oft nach lizenz und hobby unterteilt.

über die selbe strecke starten alle gemeinsam.
bei wahl zwischen kurz und mittel/lang startet die kurzstrecke meist später.

bei sehr großen veranstaltungen, wie z.b. willingen, gibt es zwei startzeiten.
die ersten startblöcke starten dann 30 min früher.


----------



## ]:-> (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
also du hast ja schon einen Haufen Tipps von erfahrenen Marathonisti bekommen.
Ich wollte nur hinzufügen, dass ich mich niemals auf die Verpflegung auf der Strecke verlassen würde. Egal wie theoretisch toll die dir angepriesen wird. Hiermit meine ich Nahrung, Trinken klappt immer irgendwie.
Gerade wenn man weiter hinten unterwegs ist, kann so eine Verpfelgungsstation schonmal leer gefuttert sein oder der Verpflegungs-Sponsor will mal wieder sein neues Produkt unter die Leute bringen und hat vergessen, dass da Leute Rennen fahren und nicht spazieren gehen.
Selbst wenn du dir vornimmst "langsam und gemütlich"...ich wette diese Grundsätze hast du nach wenigen Minuten über den Haufen geworfen und du gibst was du kannst -->und brauchst dementsprechend Verpflegung. Probiere doch vorher mal ein Gels aus, denn an Riegeln verschluckt man sich tierisch und in der Regel ist der Mund eh zu trocken um kauen zu können.

Ansonsten meiner wichtigsten Tipps ist der, dass die Leute, die von hinten kommen in der Regel ansagen WO sie dich überholen. Behalte also deine Linie bei, falls du einen guten Platz zum vorbeilassen findest, dann freut sich dein Hintermann bestimmt. Mit abrupten Kurswechseln ist jedoch keinem geholfen. Die, die es wirklich drauf haben schreien auch nicht groß rum, die sagen dir kurz an einer passenden Stelle wo sie kommen und schon sind sie vorbei. Es gibt aber genug meckernde, fluchende Schreihälse die dann wenige Sekunden später im nächsten Busch hängen. Solltest du irgendwo absteigen müssen, weil es für dich in dieser Situation unfahrbar erscheint, schau' halt dass du nicht mitten in der einzig überhaupt fahrbaren Linie herumläufst.
Das gleiche gilt natürlich umgekehrt auch, also wenn du selbst überholst, das wird garantiert genauso vorkommen.

Mit dem Anstellen finde ich das nicht so schwer, wenn du früh da bist, stellst du dich mit deinem Bike in die Nähe der Aufstellung, beobachtest das ganze ein wenig und dann sieht du ja auch wie sich der Startblock füllt. Irgendwo wenn der dann so gut halb gefüllt ist, reihst' dich einfach ein.

Viel Spass!


----------



## PirateW (2. Juni 2013)

PelzPilz schrieb:


> Danke schön für eure Hilfe und Tipps, ich glaube ich bin bei einer CTF besser aufgehoben. Also bei Biken möchte ich Spass haben und nicht aus dem Weg geschrien oder gemeckert werden,weil ich langsam bin.
> Eine Frage habe ich aber noch: werden Frauen separat aufgestellt oder gestartet?



Nein, bei Marathons werden Frauen nicht separat gestartet aber lass Dich nicht beirren 

Wie schon erwhnt wurde, Ruhe behalten ist einfach alles, die Cracks wissen in der Regel ganz genau, wo sie überholen können und werden und sagen die Seite meist an. Sicherlich gibt es da unrühmliche Ausnahmen, aber im Grunde will auch keiner Gefahr laufen, durch dämliches Rumbrüllen in einen unsicheren Vordermann zu rauschen. 

Wichtig ist eben immer nur, und das wurde auch schon gesagt, behalte DEINE Linie bei, die die es können, überholen auch auf einer NICHT-Ideallinie, rum zu reissen und auf eine schlechtere Linie für Dich zu wechseln macht keinen Sinn, auch wenn schnellere und übermotivierte Strategen das gern hätten. Wer überholt....muss es auch können sag ich immer. Vor allem, wenn der Weg eh schon breit genug ist.

Bist du an einer technischen Stellen unsicher, steig am und halte Dich am Rand schiebend (sollte auch fürs Bergaufschieben gelten), möchtest Du die technische Stelle fahren, also traust Du Dir das zu, fahre sie (ich sag mir dann immer....alles was da noch hinter mir ist, war vorher schon nicht schnell genug  und muss sich etwas gedulden)

Ich hatte am Anfang auch arge Bedenken, als Frau, technisch keine Granate, das man mich von der Strecke blasen würde. Aber ich habe schnell gelernt...die die es können, überholen Dich an den unmöglichsten Stellen mit Ansage und bedanken sich sogar, wenn man etwas Platz macht, und die, die die Klappe aufreissen, wickeln Sich manchmal wirklich kurze Zeit später ins Gebüsch oder sterben am nächsten Anstieg einen grausamen Poser-Tod 

Natürlich kann ich die höchst ambitionierte Fraktion verstehen, vor allem, wenns Rundkurse sind, die vielleicht als Kurz- und Teile der Mitteldistanz laufen (wie in Sundern), es also später Überholungen der schnellen MItteldistanzler gibt. Aber meine Erfahrung zeigt mir heute, die Jungs können es und wissen um den Umstand, das auch ne Menge Hobbyfahrer(innen) dabei sind und stellen sich eben mit Ansagen und ein bisschen Verlass, das einfach Ruhe bewahrt wird, drauf ein!


----------



## iglg (6. Juni 2013)

PelzPilz schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch Anfängerfragen: Darf man während eines Marathons Kopfhörer tragen und Musik hören ? Und wie finde ich für mich den richtigen Platz in der Startaufstellung ? Ich würde gerne ganz nach hinten und die ganzen Cracks mal vorfahren lassen, dann muss ich ja auch nicht 2 Stunden vorher da sein, oder ?



also ehrlich.....

dann fahr die strecke doch am tag vorher. da ist die strecke sicher schon ausgeschildert, und du kannst zur musik auch noch singen, ohne die cracks zu stören. für die zeitmessung reicht die stoppuhr am tacho. nur die verpflegung musst du selber mitnehmen, aber dafür sparst du die meldegebühr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biofipps (8. Juni 2013)

Aufgrund aufsteigender Euphorie des MLP Marathons der momentan ganz in meiner Nähe vorbei läuft hats mich gepackt und habe mich auch für die Mitteldistanz angemeldet im Oktober 

Ich werde ab spätestens 01.08. Neustädter sein und spiele schon seit 2 Jahren mit dem Gedanken bei einem solchen event mit zu machen. Der Gäßbock erschien mir im nachhinein etwas heftig, aber um mal erfahrene NW Fahrer zu fragen, wie sieht denn das Streckenprofil abfahrtsmäßig aus? Womit muss man rechnen? 100mm hardtail ausreichend?


----------



## Biofipps (20. Juni 2013)

Na wie sehen die Vorbereitungen aus? Wurde ja wieder ziemlich still hier im Fred, gehe davon aus das Ihr vor lauter Training kaum noch Zeit findet hier zu berichten 
Wann hättet Ihr denn mal Lust die Strecke abzufahren? Ich wollte Sie erst mal mit meinem Hardtail bezwingen, oder macht es Sinn das Torque vorzuschicken?

Grüße, Marc


----------

